# Hay barn or shed



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't know if I should ask this here or under machinery. But after tarping hay yesterday and waking up to have them blown off I just about had it with tarps. I put up 3 wire bales and don't own a squeeze. I really don't need a fully enclosed barn more of just a shed type. Big enough for 10 to 12 thousand bales. Wondering if anyone can point me to an outfit that makes something like that. Thanks.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lots of outfits would. Putting your location in your profile would get you a much better answer though. West is awfully vague.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Lots of outfits would. Putting your location in your profile would get you a much better answer though. West is awfully vague.


Yep. West of where??  Thinking of building a shed myself. Need more room.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

3 wire should put the location in CA, OR, NV or AZ.

There are a bunch of places to get something that would fit your needs. Metalbuildingoutlet.com has new and used.


----------



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm in southern Utah. I should have been more precise. I'll see if I can go back and change my location. I'm not to tech savy.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

3string said:


> I'm in southern Utah. I should have been more precise. I'll see if I can go back and change my location. I'm not to tech savy.


No worries, it's commen for folks to not put their location, Not realizing that this forum reaches all over the world. Now that we know where you are, I for one, in Vermont can't help you at all! But some one closer will.
Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

I built mine myself 5 years back. Trust me no matter how big it is ull always tarp. Seems like u always want to do more!

Designed it spicifically for my bale wagon


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bbos said:


> I built mine myself 5 years back. Trust me no matter how big it is ull always tarp. Seems like u always want to do more!
> 
> Designed it spicifically for my bale wagon


How wide is your building?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

56'


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

3string said:


> I don't know if I should ask this here or under machinery. But after tarping hay yesterday and waking up to have them blown off I just about had it with tarps. I put up 3 wire bales and don't own a squeeze. I really don't need a fully enclosed barn more of just a shed type. Big enough for 10 to 12 thousand bales. Wondering if anyone can point me to an outfit that makes something like that. Thanks.


If you get a lot of wind where it can blow the rain/snow on the hay under just a shed I would go for a mostly enclosed building.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bbos said:


> 56'


Mine are 55 and when I did small bales I only did 4 loads across, but I have sliding doors across half of each end not a whole open end.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Cleaespan Truss arch buildings. I have one. Been up over 15 years with no issues.whatsoever.

www.farmtek.com

Mine is 100 feet long x 14.5 feet high x 38 feet wide. It's a small one. Price per square foot is appreciably less than a pole structure. My wife and I (and a tractor with a front end loader erected it).

I probably should have got a 150 foot long one instead, but at the time I thought this one was big enough.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

bbos said:


> I built mine myself 5 years back. Trust me no matter how big it is ull always tarp. Seems like u always want to do more!
> 
> Designed it spicifically for my bale wagon


Damn nice job bbos, maybe you should go into the contracting business. excellent job with your baler and stacker very impressive.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Cleaespan Truss arch buildings. I have one. Been up over 15 years with no issues.whatsoever.
> 
> www.farmtek.com
> 
> ...


Those seem somewhat expensive to me. I know they are easier to erect, but I recently got a quote for a 60x140x18 foot steel building from Armstrong Steel buildings for $58,000. That doesn't include putting it up. I'm not sure if Armstrong steel is very good or not though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Mine are 55 and when I did small bales I only did 4 loads across, but I have sliding doors across half of each end not a whole open end.


Leaving a side open helps gain quite a bit of bales with a stackwagon. 56' leaves 3-4 feet on each side. Just tight enough where i dont feel bad leaving wasted space and comfortable enough to back in quickly


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

cornshucker said:


> Damn nice job bbos, maybe you should go into the contracting business. excellent job with your baler and stacker very impressive.


Thanks cornshucker! I enjoy doing it and just starting to expand at the time it was much more affordable to do it myself


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Those seem somewhat expensive to me. I know they are easier to erect, but I recently got a quote for a 60x140x18 foot steel building from Armstrong Steel buildings for $58,000. That doesn't include putting it up. I'm not sure if Armstrong steel is very good or not though.


Depends on how you option them. I bought a stock Storagemaster and opted for the silver fabric with skylight. I was a bit concerned about longevity but it's been up 15 years with no issue and thats 15 years of Michigan brutal winters and windy summers.

I'm glad I did (put it up). Here, it's considered a portable building (don't have a clue how you'd move it) but it's exempt from Real Estate Taxes unlike a pole structure which can be taxed.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

bbos said:


> I built mine myself 5 years back. Trust me no matter how big it is ull always tarp. Seems like u always want to do more!
> 
> Designed it spicifically for my bale wagon


That is a great looking building.....very nice job. I need to get you to come down here and build one for me.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> That is a great looking building.....very nice job. I need to get you to come down here and build one for me.


Yeah me as well next fall. Though I'm not sure about the open end. Here I would put a vent in the other end so air or more importantly strong winds could move through. A guy down the road built a hay barn much like that a few years ago, but smaller. We had some strong winds and it looked like the building exploded. They rebuilt it with some vents or shutters on the closed end. I also like to be able to lock buildings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Yeah me as well next fall. Though I'm not sure about the open end. Here I would put a vent in the other end so air or more importantly strong winds could move through. A guy down the road built a hay barn much like that a few years ago, but smaller. We had some strong winds and it looked like the building exploded. They rebuilt it with some vents or shutters on the closed end. I also like to be able to lock buildings.


I faced open end to the east. We never get strong winds out of the east only out if the west around here. I only ever store product in that barn but u are right buildings are better locked


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bbos said:


> I faced open end to the east. We never get strong winds out of the east only out if the west around here. I only ever store product in that barn but u are right buildings are better locked


Yeah the guy faced his open to the south where we mostly get north winds. However not on the day his building exploded. I don't think we have had that strong of a wind from the south since then. I guess God didn't like his building.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Yeah the guy faced his open to the south where we mostly get north winds. However not on the day his building exploded. I don't think we have had that strong of a wind from the south since then. I guess God didn't like his building.


Thats for sure u just never know what can happen. If i ever went away from stackwagons id probably close it off


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

bbos said:


> Thats for sure u just never know what can happen. If i ever went away from stackwagons id probably close it off


Well done. How many bales fit in there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Well done. How many bales fit in there?


Thanks! Bout 20000


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have 2 sheds 50x100 x14 .We stack bales on the sides leave the center is open for a drive threw to store our equipment


----------

